# Amazing Documentary on Breeding Angels!



## benjaminBreaker (May 9, 2010)

Because it's such an amazing piece of work, and very informative, I have to by moral standards share this video with everyone I meet, basically...
If not for breeding angelfish, watch for entartainment, because this documentary is so in depth it is like something that would show on the Discovery Channel.

Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBF4CfUCVpY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fs6lhBn6V0&feature=related

-Ben


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i am going to breed angels now i have decided lol. i'm sure my mother will be extremely please with me wanting more tanks :/ LOL tbh this documentary has came at the right time when i can actually make decisions like this lol.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow thats an amazing documentary, especialy for a home done one. I dont have time to watch the whole thing right now but ill definitely be going back to it at a later time to watch the rest of it!


----------

